# THC Hemp Oil



## tumaru (Feb 25, 2008)

could you make a hemp oil for cooking with lots of THC and what would be the best method


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 25, 2008)

From what I hear, acetone and lemon extract are the best mediums of extraction, but I generally use ghee (butter with the milk sifted out.. costs slightly more than butter
but it's pretty easy to make at home). The shit fucks you up excellently. I wouldn't have survived through today's assembly if I didn't have a couple brownies right before. I've also started using coconut oil to make THC pills, which are bangin. In fact, right now I'm makin some out of some ground-up stems.


----------



## thelittlevan (Mar 4, 2008)

hmmm ... can you use male plants for hemp oil? or do the leaves contain no THC at all.


----------



## Swordfisher (Jan 27, 2010)

COULD YOU TELL ME MORE ABOUT BUTTER CAPSULES

Thanks


----------



## memem (Jul 23, 2010)

you need fats to break the molecular structure of thc cbd cbn and all that needs to be done is warm the butter up in a sauce pan and break up the hash or buds and mix together and ad to the cake mix or whatever


----------



## bmxman14 (Jul 24, 2010)

memem said:


> you need fats to break the molecular structure of thc cbd cbn and all that needs to be done is warm the butter up in a sauce pan and break up the hash or buds and mix together and ad to the cake mix or whatever



memem ur a idiot lmao bro look for people who have more posts and reps and listen to them you dont just thro ur shit in and mix it up lmao fuckin crack heads its gotta be cooked on low in the butter or oil to exstract the thc if u do it to high it will vape the thc out and its a waste then u need to strain it to get all the peices out


----------



## Katieaholik (Oct 5, 2010)

heyhow do you make the coconut pills? i have been trying to use coconut but i must be doing something wrong..


----------

